# What doe having a "weak rear" mean?



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I see and hear this a lot, but not sure what it means? Would it be possible for people to post good rears vs. weak rears and explain what the critical eye is looking for? 

Thanks!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Sometimes a 'weak' rear isn't all that weak. If the front is very heavy it came make a normal rear look weak. This seems common in GSL lines. See a lot more super-duper fronts and blah rears there.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

And now that everyone is breeding for a huge head, what will that do to the rear?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Good question. I don't like those big Akita heads at all...no more than I like weak, over refined heads.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Weak rears often include cow hocks (hocks rotate in toward the body) as well.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Here, I'll put my two up for a critique since I am curious about what this looks like.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Neither of the dogs pictured...look to have weak rears.....they have difference in amount of angulation.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

JMVHO. First picture looks more balanced in amount of angulation, very little. Stark has more rear angulation. Neither looks 'weak'. I am guessing that Zefra is the more fleet and agile. Also guessing that she will look very different in a few months when she starts to fill out.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> JMVHO. First picture looks more balanced in amount of angulation, very little. Stark has more rear angulation. Neither looks 'weak'. I am guessing that Zefra is the more fleet and agile. Also guessing that she will look very different in a few months when she starts to fill out.


Need to add: Stark is one very handsome dude. Masculine without being over the top.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I had a dog that exhibited what might be called a weak rear. I don"t have a picture handy. He had very long bones in the rear legs, long hocks and extreme angulation at the stifle. Never clean going away at any speed.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Would anyone care to post pictures of good vs. weak rears? Or links to pictures of dogs? I'm really clueless as to what a conformation judge would be looking at and how they would evaluate what they see.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Weak in appearance or weak in performance or weak in conformation?
Which 'weak' do you mean? Here's my dog, you be the judge. Good or weak rear?


----------

